# Fall Deer Pedistal (picture)



## Codi (Aug 11, 2011)

This deer was taken on our farm last fall. His right antler goes way backwards and then comes up to a tiny split at the end. I've seen several more like it this year, with a long spike or fork on one side. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Nice work Codi, that is an interesting set of antlers!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Codi said:


> This deer was taken on our farm last fall. His right antler goes way backwards and then comes up to a tiny split at the end.* I've seen several more like it this year, with a long spike or fork on one side*. Just wanted to share.


For the guys who say CULLING won't help, and is impossible.

Nice mount.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)

I really like that mount.


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

Great mount!


----------



## Deer Coroner (Oct 5, 2011)

Cool lookin mount!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Cool


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice job


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Unique for sure


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Beautiful pedestal, and I love the pose. Awesome!!!


----------

